

Tell HN: VirtKick has pulled the rug out from under us - Sir_Cmpwn

You might remember https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.virtkick.com (discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8527185), which billed itself as an open source, self-hosted Digital Ocean and led a campaign on IndieGoGo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;virtkick-take-cloud-back#&#x2F;story.<p>There was some concern at the time about requiring copyright assignment, and it looks like the concern was well founded. They have switched their model and are now releasing a rather limited subset of the functionality as open source and moving to a paid, SaaS model. So far as I can tell, it&#x27;s not possible to set it up on your own infra.
======
phantom_oracle
It would really shock me if no OS solution exists in 2015 (solution could
equal piece of crap, but there has to be one).

I don't think it would be too difficult to build the infrastructure yourself.

OpenStack is a viable route you can look at for managing "cloud"
infrastructure.

Concerning the startup, well ... Somebody seems to always get shafted by a
startup. If you paid them $2 for their unsucessful indiegogo, download the
limited open-source stuff and move on.

------
breakingcups
Huh, that's a bummer. I liked having an open source PaaS platform.

